# Mass Effect - Aktivierungsfragen



## GorrestFump (6. Juni 2008)

Mein Bruder hat mir gestern eröffnet dass er sich Mass Effect gekauft hat. Da mein eigener Desktop im selben Haushalt steht wie seiner und ich nur Wochenends damit zocken kann die Frage:

DARF ich sein Mass Effect bei mir installieren und aktivieren (und mit seiner DVD spielen), oder ist es eine Lizenz für einen Rechner?

Gibt's bei Mass Effect eine begrenzte Anzahl an Aktivierungen?

Falls das legal ist würd ich mir den Kauf halt sparen, weil's ohnehin egal wäre ob ich ein Stockwerk höher ginge um es bei ihm zu zocken oder es gleich auf meinem (schnelleren) Rechner installier und es dann da zocke. Klar, im Prinzip hält mich keiner davon ab das einfach so zu machen, aber ich bin kein Freund von Illegalitäten im Bezug auf Software.

Also: Wer's weiß (und nicht nur vermutet) bitte melden, ansonsten muß ich's wohl oder übel für's WE heut noch irgendwo kaufen...


----------



## BleedingMe (6. Juni 2008)

GorrestFump am 06.06.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder hat mir gestern eröffnet dass er sich Mass Effect gekauft hat. Da mein eigener Desktop im selben Haushalt steht wie seiner und ich nur Wochenends damit zocken kann die Frage:
> 
> DARF ich sein Mass Effect bei mir installieren und aktivieren (und mit seiner DVD spielen), oder ist es eine Lizenz für einen Rechner?
> 
> ...



Steht das irgendwo, daß es nur für einen Rechner ist? Wenn nicht, würdsch sagen mach ruhig.

Jetzt mal ne ganz blöde Gegenfrage:
Nimmt ME die Aktivierung bei der Installation automatisch vor? Ich hab nämlich noch nix dergleichen bemerkt...


----------



## satchmo (6. Juni 2008)

GorrestFump am 06.06.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder hat mir gestern eröffnet dass er sich Mass Effect gekauft hat. Da mein eigener Desktop im selben Haushalt steht wie seiner und ich nur Wochenends damit zocken kann die Frage:
> 
> DARF ich sein Mass Effect bei mir installieren und aktivieren (und mit seiner DVD spielen), oder ist es eine Lizenz für einen Rechner?



Also ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass es nur ein schlechter Scherz sein kann, dass in einem Haushalt jeder eine gekaufte Copy benötigt...
Ich kaufe ja auch keine Musik-CD oder Film-DVD für jedes Familienmitglied...

Meine Freundin zockt auch sehr gerne, wir leben seit vielen Jahren in einem Haushalt und sollen uns jedes Spiel doppelt kaufen? Später noch eine dritte Kopie für unseren Sohn??? (hiermit sage ich nicht, dass wir etwas tuen, das gegen die EULA verstößt 

Sorry, aber ich besitze wirklich sehr sehr viele Spiele, tausende Euro habe ich der Spieleindustrie gerne zugesteckt und auch viel Spaß erhalten, aber das ist ein Thema, was ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann und das mir, sorry,  am Ar*** vorbei geht...


----------



## KONNAITN (6. Juni 2008)

BleedingMe am 06.06.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht das irgendwo, daß es nur für einen Rechner ist? Wenn nicht, würdsch sagen mach ruhig.


Mein letzter Wissenstand ist, dass eine Aktivierung nur auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern möglich ist. Für weitere Aktivierungen muss man sich an den Kundenservice wenden.
Ich bin mir zwar nicht 100% sicher ob das noch aktuell ist, aber ich habe nichts davon gehört, dass das geändert wurde.


----------



## alceleniel (6. Juni 2008)

Richtig, du kannst es auf 3 versch. Hardwarekonfigurationen (sprich PCs) aktivieren. Die DVD wird dann auch nicht mehr zum Spielen im Laufwerk benötigt.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (8. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?! Kann ich Mass Effect auch ohne Internet spielen?? Bitte dringend!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Juni 2008)

Koopa-Trooper am 08.06.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?! Kann ich Mass Effect auch ohne Internet spielen?? Bitte dringend!





> You must validate MEPC the first time you run it after installing over the internet, so you have to be connected that one time. After it has been validated that first time, you no longer need to be connected.
> 
> Maybe you can borrow a friends internet connection or use one at work/school for the initial alidation? If not, you cannot play MEPC. Sorry.


Bioware-Forum

Nach der Installation musst du das Spiel einmal "Aktivieren" per Internet (per Telefon geht's nicht), danach kannst du ohne Internetverbindung spielen.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (9. Juni 2008)

Na super, da mach ich doch einen großen Haufen draus. Was lernt man wieder daraus?? Die Ehrlichen bestraft das Leben.


----------



## babajager (9. Juni 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.06.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Koopa-Trooper am 08.06.2008 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich habe das spiel gekauft installiert und losgezockt, von einer aktivierung habe ich nix bemerkt.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juni 2008)

babajager am 09.06.2008 01:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe das spiel gekauft installiert und losgezockt, von einer aktivierung habe ich nix bemerkt.


Ist dein Rechner "always on"? Also besteht eine konstante Interverbindung oder warst du wirklich offline?

Von der Aktivierung an sich sollst du ja auch nichts mitbekommen, SecuROM sendet ein paar Informationen nach Hause, bekommt einen "Aktivierungsschlüssel" und damit bist du in der Lage, ME zu spielen.

An den Vorredner, der meinte, der ehrliche Käufer sei der Dumme:
diese Aktivierung hier gehört noch zu den humaneren Dingen, eine einmalige Aktivierung ist, meiner Meinung nach, voll in Ordnung. Wenn ich mir die Aktivierung von HL2 über Steam "damals" angeschaut habe ... war meiner Meinung nach viel schlimmer.

Wie gesagt, man wird nirgends gegängelt irgendwelche persönlichen Daten einzutragen und/oder Romane zu schreiben, die man für die Aktivierung benötigt. Alles verläuft still und leise im Hintergrund ... was willst du mehr? :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. Juni 2008)

babajager am 09.06.2008 01:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 08.06.2008 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schon, da ich ein PFW habe. ME wollte einmal nach Hause telefonieren, durfte es, und dann konnte das Spiel gespielt werden.


----------



## ekky (9. Juni 2008)

So leute ich poste mal hier rein  und eröffne keinen neuenThread ich hoffe der Ersteller verzeiht mir.. Trotz aller vorbehalte des Ks habe ich mir Mass Effect doch noch gekauft, ich kenne es von der 360 aus und es ist super ,auf Pc schauts deutlich besser aus.

Aber nun noch meine Fragen zum Ks. Hiess es nicht das es doch nur eine einmalige Zwangsaktivierung geben wird? Auf der Verpackung und im handbuch steht da aber was anderes.
Was nu? Meine Graka kommt anfang nächster Woche in Reparatur, die wird wohl für 14 Tage weg sein. Was wenn das Game in der Zeit dann versucht neu zu verifizieren? Geht ja nicht denn ohne Graka kein Computer an ohne Computer an kein inet verbindung !?

Dann noch die Frage zu dem  auf 3 verschiedene Rechner Installieren danach Kundendienst melden.
Nun wie soll das gehen? Sagen wir mal ich habe jetzt 3 mal meinen Rechner aufgerüstet im Handbuch sind nur 0900er Nummern die kann ich aber nicht anrufen weil die von meinen Anbieter aus gesperrt sind.
Was dann?
mfg


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (11. Juni 2008)

Also das letzte was ich zur aktivierung gelesen habe war das du es 1x aktivieren musst und kannst dann erstmal 7 oder 10Tage (war soweit ich weiss bei Bioshock genau so) spielen danach wird es wieder versuchen sich zu verbinden und ein Kontrollabgleich machen.

Wegen einer ausgetauschten Grafikkarte würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen das wird wohl kaum eine 2. Aktivierung in Anspruch nehmen (Allerdings weiss ich es nicht, das kommt darauf an wie der Kopierschutz arbeitet). Siehe als Vergleich den Ablauf bei Windows. Da musst du auch nicht jedesmal wenn du Hardware tauscht neu aktivieren. Meist wird erst nach dem Mainboardtausch eine Aktivierung fällig oder wenn du mehrere Teile getauscht.

Achso und wenn dein Rechner aus wird das Game auch nicht versuchen sich zu Verbinden weil es genau so pennt wie dein Rechner. Erst wenn du ihn wieder einschaltest und ME dann wieder startest wird es wohl versuchen sich zu verbinden

Gruß


----------



## heinz-otto (11. Juni 2008)

Eine weitere Frage zu Aktivierung, denn ich habe mich auch schweren Herzens zu dem kauf durchgerungen.

Sagen wir mal ich installiere und spiele das Game, wofür man 1 Aktivierung verbraucht. Ist es dann so wie bei Bioshock, d.h. wenn ich es ordnungsgemäß deinstalliere, ist wieder eine Aktivierung frei?

Oder kann ich das Spiel wirklich nur ingesamt dreimal installieren/aktivieren/spielen und danach habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr das Game zum Laufen zu bringen? Das wäre ja dreist.


----------



## Anbei (12. Juni 2008)

Rod-Y-ler am 11.06.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das letzte was ich zur aktivierung gelesen habe war das du es 1x aktivieren musst und kannst dann erstmal 7 oder 10Tage (war soweit ich weiss bei Bioshock genau so) spielen danach wird es wieder versuchen sich zu verbinden und ein Kontrollabgleich machen.
> 
> Wegen einer ausgetauschten Grafikkarte würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen das wird wohl kaum eine 2. Aktivierung in Anspruch nehmen (Allerdings weiss ich es nicht, das kommt darauf an wie der Kopierschutz arbeitet). Siehe als Vergleich den Ablauf bei Windows. Da musst du auch nicht jedesmal wenn du Hardware tauscht neu aktivieren. Meist wird erst nach dem Mainboardtausch eine Aktivierung fällig oder wenn du mehrere Teile getauscht.
> 
> ...


Die "alle 10 Tage" Nachhause telefonieren gibt es nicht mehr bei Mass Effect, es muss einmalig bei dem ersten Spielstart über das Netz aktiviert werden, ansonsten fragt das Spiel erst wieder bei dem Kostenlosen Downlaod Content, der ja auch noch kommen soll, nach.


----------



## matzewitt (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab da mal ein Prob. mit der Aktivierung:
Hab mir ME gekauft und installiert. Über den Launcher dann auch "Spielen" geklickt. Dann soll ja die online Aktivierung erfolgen. ME sagt mir allerdings, dass keine Internetverbindung besteht! Wenn ich allerdings darunter auf "Support" klicke, geht der IE auf und ich kann mir lustig bunt diese Seite anschauen inkl. aller links. Also bin ich auf jeden Fall online! Da die Jungs den EA telefonisch (wie sollte es anders sein) nicht zu erreichen sind, dachte ich mir, ich stell meine Frage mal hier... 

PS: gehe mit meinem Siele-PC nicht direkt ins Netz sondern schließe mein Notebook über LAN an meinen PC an+nutze AnalogX, um meinen Spiele-PC mit Updates u.s.w. zu versorgen. Kann DAS eventuell das Problem sein?

Bitte um Hilfe! Das WE steht vor der Tür, das Wetter ist bescheiden. Optimale ME-Bedingungen also!!!


----------



## Zorro17 (13. Juni 2008)

heinz-otto am 11.06.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weitere Frage zu Aktivierung, denn ich habe mich auch schweren Herzens zu dem kauf durchgerungen.
> 
> Sagen wir mal ich installiere und spiele das Game, wofür man 1 Aktivierung verbraucht. Ist es dann so wie bei Bioshock, d.h. wenn ich es ordnungsgemäß deinstalliere, ist wieder eine Aktivierung frei?
> 
> Oder kann ich das Spiel wirklich nur ingesamt dreimal installieren/aktivieren/spielen und danach habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr das Game zum Laufen zu bringen? Das wäre ja dreist.



Ein Revoke-Tool wie bei Bioshock gibt es nicht und das ist laut Bioware auch nicht geplant. D.h., man kann das Spiel zunächst nur 3 Mal aktivieren, wobei eine Neuinstallation von Windows und bestimmte Hardwareänderungen eine Aktivierung verbrauchen.

Wer 3 Aktivierungen verbraucht hat, muß den kostenpflichtigen EA-Support anrufen und der entscheidet "von Fall zu Fall" (Zitat), ob man eine neue Aktivierung erhält. Wie das läuft, weiß keiner. Es geht von "völlig problemlos" bis zu "anrufen, Spielbox mit Key und Name des EA-Mitarbeiters, mit dem man gesprochen hat, knipsen und an EA schicken und dann wieder einige Tage warten", was wohl einem Poster im Bioware Forum bei einem anderen EA-Game passierte.


----------



## matzewitt (14. Juni 2008)

So, hab mein Problem selbst in den Griff bekommen, für alle die es interessiert: Eine Aktivierung via LAN üer UMTS ist nicht möglich. Laut Support handelt es sich dabei um eine Art der Internetverbindung, die nicht unterstützt wird! Also ruf ich gleich mal bei ePlus an und frage dort mal nach, wofür ich eigentlich jeden Monat bezahle, obwohl ich ja gar keine funktionierende Verbindung ans Netz habe? *lol*

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich meinen PC jetzt an die DSL-Leitung bei nem Kumpel gehängt. Nun läufts. Er wird definitiv nie im Leben ME zocken. Schauen wir mal, was in zehn Tagen passiert. Bin gespannt, ob ich dann wieder mit meinem Tower durch die Lande fahren muss oder ob die Aktivierung wirklich nach nur einer Abfrage erledigt ist!   

Bisher also nicht als Ärger... Diese Vorgehensweise von EA sollte ma wirklich boykottieren!!!


----------



## Zorro17 (14. Juni 2008)

matzewitt am 14.06.2008 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mein Problem selbst in den Griff bekommen, für alle die es interessiert: Eine Aktivierung via LAN üer UMTS ist nicht möglich. Laut Support handelt es sich dabei um eine Art der Internetverbindung, die nicht unterstützt wird! Also ruf ich gleich mal bei ePlus an und frage dort mal nach, wofür ich eigentlich jeden Monat bezahle, obwohl ich ja gar keine funktionierende Verbindung ans Netz habe? *lol*
> 
> Naja, jedenfalls hab ich meinen PC jetzt an die DSL-Leitung bei nem Kumpel gehängt. Nun läufts. Er wird definitiv nie im Leben ME zocken. Schauen wir mal, was in zehn Tagen passiert. Bin gespannt, ob ich dann wieder mit meinem Tower durch die Lande fahren muss oder ob die Aktivierung wirklich nach nur einer Abfrage erledigt ist!



Keine Angst, der 10-Tage-Check wurde von Bioware/EA aufgegeben. Wenn Du aber Patches/Zusatzinhalte runterladen willst oder eine Neuaktivierung wegen einer Hardwareänderung oder der Neuinstallation von Windows benötigst, hast Du wieder dasselbe Problem.



			
				matzewitt am 14.06.2008 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher also nicht als Ärger... Diese Vorgehensweise von EA sollte ma wirklich boykottieren!!!



Ganz meine Meinung. Dass viele Leute so denken, siehst Du z.B. auch, wenn Du mal bei Amazon (de, com und uk) die Threads anguckst oder im Bioware-Forum, wo man bewusst die Kritiker ins Off-Topic Forum verbannt hat. Dieser Schutz  verhindert keine Piraterie - ME wurde längst gecrackt- , sondern läuft auf eine Schikane der Käufer hinaus. Der tiefere Sinn dürfte sein, dass damit Wiederverkäufe erschwert/unterbunden werden, da mit jedem Verbrauch einer Aktivierung das Spiel ja entwertet wird.


----------



## heinz-otto (14. Juni 2008)

Zorro17 am 13.06.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Revoke-Tool wie bei Bioshock gibt es nicht und das ist laut Bioware auch nicht geplant. D.h., man kann das Spiel zunächst nur 3 Mal aktivieren, wobei eine Neuinstallation von Windows und bestimmte Hardwareänderungen eine Aktivierung verbrauchen.


Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch durch die Threads im Biowareforum gewühlt. Aber das muss man sich mal überlegen: als ehrlicher Käufer (und ich habe mir es nur gekauft weil ich Bioware sehr schätze) muss ich mich erst umständlich in diversen Foren halboffiziell informieren, wie der Aktivierungsschutz eigentlich funktioniert. Sonst verpulvert man seine "drei Mal", die man das Spiel benutzen kann, gleich am Anfang. Und wann die drei Aktivierung wirklich verbraucht sind, kann einem so richtig keiner sagen. Ich habe von einer ersten Installation des Spiels abgesehen, da mir im Moment sowieso die Zeit fehlt mich in ein Rollenspiel zu vertiefen. Aber sonst spiele ich überlicherweise neu gekaufte Spiele zumindest mal ein Stündchen an, um zu sehen wie es auf dem Rechner läuft und wie das Game so ist. Darauf verzichte ich jetzt, weil sonst wäre am Ende eine Aktivierung dafür weg. 

Was man sich hier bieten lassen muss, schreit wirklich zum Himmel.


----------



## Zorro17 (14. Juni 2008)

heinz-otto am 14.06.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst verpulvert man seine "drei Mal", die man das Spiel benutzen kann, gleich am Anfang. Und wann die drei Aktivierung wirklich verbraucht sind, kann einem so richtig keiner sagen. Ich habe von einer ersten Installation des Spiels abgesehen, da mir im Moment sowieso die Zeit fehlt mich in ein Rollenspiel zu vertiefen. Aber sonst spiele ich überlicherweise neu gekaufte Spiele zumindest mal ein Stündchen an, um zu sehen wie es auf dem Rechner läuft und wie das Game so ist. Darauf verzichte ich jetzt, weil sonst wäre am Ende eine Aktivierung dafür weg.
> 
> Was man sich hier bieten lassen muss, schreit wirklich zum Himmel.




Hier ist mal ein User, bei dem das Horrorscenario Wirklichkeit wurde: http://masseffect.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=635214&forum=104

Da kann man Reaktionen wie hier verstehen: http://www.n4g.com/industrynews/News-156390.aspx


----------



## heinz-otto (14. Juni 2008)

Zorro17 am 14.06.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mal ein User, bei dem das Horrorscenario Wirklichkeit wurde: http://masseffect.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=635214&forum=104


Das ist genau der GAU, den ich mir vorgestellt habe. Was ein Glück, dass ich es noch nicht installiert habe. Ich fürchte nämlich meine Grafikkarte ist inzwischen ein wenig zu schwach auf der Brust und ich werde ME erst auf meinem nächsten PC richtig spielen. Und Formatieren stände auch mal wieder an...
Übrigens bin ich jetzt erst über die Links aus diesem Thread auf die aktuellen Diskussion im Off-Topic Forum gekommen, denn scheinbar sind entsprechende Beiträge im offiziellen Forum nicht mehr geduldet. Und auch die FAQs zur Aktivierung habe ich erst über die Links dort gefunden. Die offiziellen Informationen gegenüber den Spielern, die das Spiel ehrlich erworben haben, sind alles andere als transparent. Man könnte sogar fast das Gegenteil vermuten.

Insgesamt stimmt mich das sehr traurig. Vor einigen Wochen las ich hier die Newsmeldung, dass EA Bioware übernimmt und war ziemlich geschockt. Schließlich hat dieses Entwicklerstudio auf dem Rollenspielbereich unvergessliche Meilensteine geschaffen. Dann wurde gute Stimmung gemacht: Ist doch alles super und man fühlt sich wohl bei EA.. Aber jetzt dieses Desaster, mit dem es sich Bioware bei den Fans sicherlich mehr als verscherzt hat. Meine anfägnlichen Bedenken haben sich jetzt doch bestätigt.

Die Geschichte wiederholt sich. Man denke nur an Origin. Im Prinzip fast die gleiche Entwicklung. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass Bioware noch die Kurve bekommt, aber die Zweifel nagen sehr.

Und ich habe ME trotzdem gekauft und die DRM-Politik unterstützt. Vielleicht sollte ich es wieder zrückgeben, 14 Tage hat man ja. Aber wer glaubt mir jetzt noch, dass ich es noch nicht aktiviert habe  Wie als wollte man ein bereits aufgegessenes Brot zurückgeben.



> Da kann man Reaktionen wie hier verstehen: http://www.n4g.com/industrynews/News-156390.aspx


Sehr nettes Video. Mass Das spricht einem wirklich aus der Seele. Sollte man mal an alle großen Publisher schicken.


----------



## Zorro17 (14. Juni 2008)

Um Bioware mache ich mir auch Sorgen. Und dabei war das immer ein Entwickler, von dem ich Spiele gleich bei Release blind kaufte, was selten vorkommt. 

EA/Bioware verweigern übrigens konsequent jegliche Auskunft darüber, welche Hardware-Änderungen eine neue Aktivierung nötig machen: http://masseffect.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=634671&forum=127&sp=0

Die Beschwerdethreads sind übrigens in der Tat ins Off-Topic Forum verbannt und werden beim Erreichen von 10 Seiten gelockt. Zur Zeit sind wir beim 9. oder so: http://forums.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=635059&forum=22&sp=45

(Nicht zu verschweigen der Thread vor der "Verbannung" im allgemeinen Forum, der 75 Seiten zählte, da wurde es EA/Bioware dann doch wohl zu brenzlig: http://masseffect.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=629059&forum=125)

Die Sauerei ist auch, dass die Meldung, die nach dem Ablauf des Limits von 3 Aktivierungen kommt, nicht etwa an den EA-Support verweist, sondern suggeriert, dass man das Spiel erneut kaufen muß: http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk81/riftguy/?action=view&current=error-1.jpg


----------



## Goddess (15. Juni 2008)

Von Anfang an habe ich die Diskussion vor dem Release von MEPC im Bioware Forum verfolgt und aktiv an einigen davon teilgenommen. Viele Diskussions-Teilnehmer waren skepitsch, zu recht wie ich meine, haben dann aber die bedenken verworfen und das Spiel gekauft. Bei denen, die nun mit dem Kopierschutz oder den aufgebrauchten Aktivierungen Probleme haben, ist der Frust jetzt natürlich besonders gross. Es war aber bekannt, dass das Spiel nur drei mal aktivierbar sein würde, gekümmert hat das auch nur die wenigsten. Im Vorfeld war nicht klar, welche Änderungen zu einer erneuten Aktivierung zwingen würden, und auch nach dem Release gibt es noch keine Auskunft darüber.   

Neu für mich ist das verlinkte Bild, das zum kauf eines neuen Key auffordert, da die Aktivierungen aufgebraucht sind. Vermutlich ist es sogar günstiger, sich einen neuen Key zu kaufen, als den EA-Support zu bemühen der sicher auch nicht kostenlos ist. Mich überraschen diese Probleme aber, auch wenn nicht alle Spieler davon betroffen sind, nicht im geringsten. Ich bin schon gespannt wie sich das ganze bei Spore entwickeln wird, wo ich mir aber  ähnliches erwarte wie bei Mass Effect, da bei beiden die selben Massnahmen zum Zweck des Kopierschutzes zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## matzewitt (15. Juni 2008)

Zorro17 am 14.06.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> matzewitt am 14.06.2008 01:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe natürlich auch im Vorfeld die ganze Diskussion über die Maßnahmen von EA verfolgt. Als ehrlicher Spieler steht man mittlerweile da wirklich im Regen... Und das mit der Aufgabe der regelmäßigen Online-Prüfung glaube ich auch noch nicht so wirklich. Glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass im Handbuch noch immer steht, dass diese vorgenommen wird (hab jetzt grad allerdings nicht selbst nachgeschaut). ABER: Fakt ist, das ME sich bei jedem Start mit dem WWW verbinden will! Mein DFÜ zur Verbindung wird ganz automatisch gestartet! Nur gut das es ohne Netzwerkkabel nicht geht bzw. ich die Option zum automatischen Verbinden deaktiviert habe! Wozu als um nach Hause zu telefonieren will es denn sonst eine Verbindung etablieren?  Schaut doch bei euch auch mal nach, würde mich ja mal interessieren....
Ich denke, dass wir es hier mit der schlimmsten Art der Gängelung zu tun haben, die es bisher gibt. Sei es beim Spielen selbst oder auch bei den Möglichkeiten des Wiederverkaufs. Insbesondere was die Einschränkungen des Weiterverkaufs betrifft, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich EA damit, rechtich betrachtet, auf Abwegen befindet. Ich denke, dass die Jungs dort eigentlich eine unbegrentze Aktivierung zulassen müssen. Notfalls auch gerichtich bestimmt. Stellt euch doch mal vor, man würde euch nach drei Fahrten mit eurem neuen Auto einfach den Schlüssel wegnehmen, mit dem "netten" Hinweis, es müsse erst geprüft werden, ob ihr euer Auto überhaupt weiter nutzen dürft! Schließlich liegt ja nach Bezahlung eine Art Eigentumsübergang vor. Naja, ich hoffe, dass es mal nicht soweit kommt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EA solche Prozesse a) verlieren würde, b) es gar nicht so weit kommen lässt und c) in Zukunft alle Publisher auf solche Extrema verzichten!


----------



## heinz-otto (15. Juni 2008)

matzewitt am 15.06.2008 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere was die Einschränkungen des Weiterverkaufs betrifft, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich EA damit, rechtich betrachtet, auf Abwegen befindet. Ich denke, dass die Jungs dort eigentlich eine unbegrentze Aktivierung zulassen müssen. Notfalls auch gerichtich bestimmt. Stellt euch doch mal vor, man würde euch nach drei Fahrten mit eurem neuen Auto einfach den Schlüssel wegnehmen, mit dem "netten" Hinweis, es müsse erst geprüft werden, ob ihr euer Auto überhaupt weiter nutzen dürft! Schließlich liegt ja nach Bezahlung eine Art Eigentumsübergang vor. Naja, ich hoffe, dass es mal nicht soweit kommt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EA solche Prozesse a) verlieren würde, b) es gar nicht so weit kommen lässt und c) in Zukunft alle Publisher auf solche Extrema verzichten!


Kennt sich hier jemand rechtlich aus? Vielleicht ein angehender Jura Student?


----------



## Anbei (15. Juni 2008)

matzewitt am 15.06.2008 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe natürlich auch im Vorfeld die ganze Diskussion über die Maßnahmen von EA verfolgt. Als ehrlicher Spieler steht man mittlerweile da wirklich im Regen... Und das mit der Aufgabe der regelmäßigen Online-Prüfung glaube ich auch noch nicht so wirklich. Glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass im Handbuch noch immer steht, dass diese vorgenommen wird (hab jetzt grad allerdings nicht selbst nachgeschaut). ABER: Fakt ist, das ME sich bei jedem Start mit dem WWW verbinden will! Mein DFÜ zur Verbindung wird ganz automatisch gestartet! Nur gut das es ohne Netzwerkkabel nicht geht bzw. ich die Option zum automatischen Verbinden deaktiviert habe! Wozu als um nach Hause zu telefonieren will es denn sonst eine Verbindung etablieren?  Schaut doch bei euch auch mal nach, würde mich ja mal interessieren....
> Ich denke, dass wir es hier mit der schlimmsten Art der Gängelung zu tun haben, die es bisher gibt. Sei es beim Spielen selbst oder auch bei den Möglichkeiten des Wiederverkaufs. Insbesondere was die Einschränkungen des Weiterverkaufs betrifft, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich EA damit, rechtich betrachtet, auf Abwegen befindet. Ich denke, dass die Jungs dort eigentlich eine unbegrentze Aktivierung zulassen müssen. Notfalls auch gerichtich bestimmt. Stellt euch doch mal vor, man würde euch nach drei Fahrten mit eurem neuen Auto einfach den Schlüssel wegnehmen, mit dem "netten" Hinweis, es müsse erst geprüft werden, ob ihr euer Auto überhaupt weiter nutzen dürft! Schließlich liegt ja nach Bezahlung eine Art Eigentumsübergang vor. Naja, ich hoffe, dass es mal nicht soweit kommt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass EA solche Prozesse a) verlieren würde, b) es gar nicht so weit kommen lässt und c) in Zukunft alle Publisher auf solche Extrema verzichten!


Der Vergleich mit dem Auto hinkt mal wieder gewaltig, Du erwirbst kein Eigentum an der Software, dir wird ein Nutzungsrecht zur Verfügung gestellt.
In dein Eigentum geht die Verpackung und der Datenträger über, aber nicht die Software die sich auf den Datenträger befindet.
Ich weiss, das ist Haarspalterei, aber so ist es nun mal.
Das hat mit dem Urheberecht und dem geistigen Eigentum zu tun.


----------



## HanFred (15. Juni 2008)

heinz-otto am 15.06.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt sich hier jemand rechtlich aus? Vielleicht ein angehender Jura Student?


bei uns muss man software weiterverkaufen dürfen. dazu gibt's meines wissens bereits urteile.
aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.


geht's bei den Windows-OEM-versionen nicht um etwas ähnliches? Microsoft wollte den weiterverkauf unterbinden und ist vor einem deutschen (glaube ich) gerucht abgeblitzt. seither gibt's die SB-/OEM-versionen ganz offiziell im handel.


----------



## HanFred (15. Juni 2008)

Anbei am 15.06.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vergleich mit dem Auto hinkt mal wieder gewaltig, Du erwirbst kein Eigentum an der Software, dir wird ein Nutzungsrecht zur Verfügung gestellt.
> In dein Eigentum geht die Verpackung und der Datenträger über, aber nicht die Software die sich auf den Datenträger befindet.
> Ich weiss, das ist Haarspalterei, aber so ist es nun mal.
> Das hat mit dem Urheberecht und dem geistigen Eigentum zu tun.


wenn ich noch ein paar härchen spalten dürfte:
man darf ALLES mit einer erworbenen software machen. man darf sie auch nach eigenem gusto verändern, wie man gerade lust hat.
man darf die veränderten daten einfach nicht verbreiten.


----------



## Anbei (15. Juni 2008)

HanFred am 15.06.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich noch ein paar härchen spalten dürfte:


Du darfst   


			
				HanFred am 15.06.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> man darf ALLES mit einer erworbenen software machen. man darf sie auch nach eigenem gusto verändern, wie man gerade lust hat.
> man darf die veränderten daten einfach nicht verbreiten.




Trotzdem erwirbt man kein Eigentumsrecht an der Software.


----------



## Zorro17 (15. Juni 2008)

heinz-otto am 15.06.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt sich hier jemand rechtlich aus? Vielleicht ein angehender Jura Student?




Das Problem bei ME ist offenbar, daß die Kennzeichnung auf der Verpackung nur unzureichend ist, da dort nur auf die Internetverbindung hingewiesen wird. Selbst in der EULA - die nach dt. Recht nach dem Erwerb ohnehin nicht einseitig vereinbart werden kann- ist von dem Aktivierungslimit nicht die Rede.

Man kann sich bereits darüber streiten, ob das, was hier EA macht, überhaupt noch ein Kauf im Sinne von § 433 BGB ist, oder nicht ein miet- oder leasingähnliches Geschäft, selbst wenn man die Besonderheiten bei Software/nichtkörperlichen Rechten beachtet. 

Imho liegt ein Sachmangel vor, d.h. man kann Rücktritt oder Nachbesserung verlangen. Der Verkäufer hat hier nach Einführung des neuen Schuldrechts die Wahl zwischen beiden Möglichkeiten. Ich nehme aber stark an, dass (sofern EA nicht in Form eines Patches tätig wird) nur der Rücktritt (=Umtausch) verbleibt. 

Allerdings überlegt man es sich selbst als Volljurist, ob man wegen 50 Euro einen Prozeß führt, worauf wohl EA spekuliert. Ich hoffe, daß EA vielleicht ähnlich wie Valve wegen der Verpackung bei Half-Life/STEAM von der EU eines auf den Deckel bekommt.

EDIT: Hier ist übrigens ein Post aus dem Bioware-Forum, wie EA plant, das "Problem" DRM/nerviger Kopierschutz künftig zu händeln:

I've just found an interesting interview on next-gen.biz concerning the newly announced "Crysis: Warhead" game, which will be published by EA later this year. In this interview Harald Seeley (crytek) is asked about the inclusion of DRM in this upcoming release. Here is his interesting answer:

"While we are certainly very concerned about piracy and copy protection, we are also concerned about the potential opposite problem, that of inconveniencing legitimate buyers with newer measures that interfere too greatly with their enjoyment of the product. So we are carefully considering all possible options here, however we are not yet at a stage where we have made a final decision. Once we do make it, I very much doubt we would announce it publicly before Crysis Warhead releases."

[Klartext: Wir wissen, uns rennen die Käufer wegen DRM weg. Also kündigen wir die Verwendung von DRM künftig nicht mehr vor Release an.]


----------



## HanFred (15. Juni 2008)

Anbei am 15.06.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem erwirbt man kein Eigentumsrecht an der Software.


und trotzdem ist es kein üblicher lizenzvertrag.
man hat vielmehr die recht, die man auch beim kauf eines gegenstandes bekommt, also kommt es einem eigentumsrecht sehr nahe.
gewährleistungstechnisch sieht's z.b. auch genauso aus.


_Handelt es sich wie im vorliegenden Fall um den Erwerb vorgefertigter, wenn auch "komplexer" Standardsoftware gegen einmaliges Entgelt zu freier Verfügung, so liegt die Annahme eines Kaufvertrages zumindest nahe (vgl. Soergel-Huber, BGB, 11. Aufl., Vorb. § 433 Rdnrn. 81a, 153). (...) Insofern läge hier kein wesentlicher Unterschied gegenüber dem Verkauf von Büchern oder Schallplatten vor. _

http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~Lorenz/urteile/bghz102_135.htm


----------



## Anbei (15. Juni 2008)

HanFred am 15.06.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> und trotzdem ist es kein üblicher lizenzvertrag.
> man hat vielmehr die recht, die man auch beim kauf eines gegenstandes bekommt, also kommt es einem eigentumsrecht sehr nahe.
> gewährleistungstechnisch sieht's z.b. auch genauso aus.
> 
> ...


Ok, man lernt doch nie aus. 
Danke


----------



## Zorro17 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich habe, nachdem ich seit Anfang Mai die Problematik im Bioware Forum, bei Amazon etc. verfolge, den Stand der Dinge mal in einem Bericht zusammengefasst:

http://www.gamergewerkschaft.de/content/view/826/13/


----------

